# Noise after putting car into reverse without using clutch while idled



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody have any idea what the noise might be, sounds like a slight knocking noise under the hood thats constant and when im driving, it sounds ugly (almost like a hole in the exhaust) but only when in gear (all gears) 

when i put the car in reverse (from neutral) without pressing in the clutch while idling in the underground parking lot, it made a bit of a clunk noise and died . started it back up and reversed and drives fine but makes those noises now , sound much more rough


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

how did you put it in reverse without using the clutch?


----------



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

im not sure? lol to be honest, i wasn't paying attention, hence why i did it in the first place. 

from what i recall, i was just idling in neutral, pushed it down and put it into reverse and it died just after makign a clunking noise. it didn't make a grinding noise though 

you can put these cars into reverse without clutch no?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

of course not


----------



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well this is interesting. My car ran fine before and I didnt' think the clutch was that bad. But maybe it was and because my clutch is near the end of its life, it allowed me to?


----------



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

turn up your speakers 

http://divinemediainc.com/VID-20121203-00000.3gp tell me if that vid works for you, no picture really but you can hear the sound of the idling now, its real bad 

sounded great before


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

don't hear anything except an exhaust leak and possibly high idle


----------



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

well yes its cold so its 1000 rpm instead of 900 but not exactly high.but yes it does sound like an exhaust leak but the noise is coming from near the engine and theres also a knocking near there. and this all happened suddenly when i did the reverse without the clutch. maybe the odd chance it just shook the car enough and happened to loosen the exhaust where it attaches to the manifold . i mean thats what it sounds like , but not sure about the knocking noise too. this is so strange 

im going to see how much i can lift it with my jacks and see if i can see any type of loose exhaust or something strange like that.. not sure if ill have enough room 

ill update this thread, appreciate any opinions you may have!


----------



## pseudonymous01 (Jul 14, 2008)

wow this is an odd case. i just lifted the car and took a look around. i noticed my downpip is literally cracked all around the area that attaches to the plate that attaches to the manifold 

this must be due to the extreme shaking my car did when i put it into gear without clutch and had it die 

no idea but i didn't buy this downpipe long ago and it looks like its in VERY good condition, it looked basically brand new but the thick pipe cracked completely. 

Edit - now that i think about it more. i always had a feeling my engine mounts were needing to be replaced, so i think the big shake it did, it was the final straw that broke the pipe.


----------

